# DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*DAFV - 1 Jahr Rechtskraft​*
Nun ist ein Jahr ins Land gegangen seit der DAFV, entstanden durch die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung, Rechtskraft erlangt hat.

Das war am 28.05. 2013.


Man hat ein neues Logo, man hat finanzielle, personelle und inhaltliche Probleme..

Soll vorkommen......................

Daneben liest man auf  der Seite des DAFV viel von Kampf gegen Wasserkraft, Kormorane etc...

Man liest Meldungen was andere - Wissenschaftler oder Landesverbände - getan haben..

Es gibt einen Fisch des Jahres (warum eigentlich keinen *Angler des Jahres*????)...

Und noch viel mehr, was nichts mit Angeln, Anglern oder organisierten Angelfischern zu tun hat ...

Mit Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV gründete sich sogar ein neuer Verband für Süßwasserangler - weitere Zersplitterung statt "Deutschland, einig Anglerland". 
Und das obwohl ja wohl gerade das Angeln im deutschen Süßwasser mit die Kernaufgabe für einen Bundesverband der organisierten Angelfischer wie des DAFV wäre. 
Eigentlich.....

Erste Landesverbände halten Beiträge zurück auf Sperrkonten, weil der DAFV ihre Fragen zur Gemeinnützigkeit nicht konkret beantwortet und sie dadurch fürchten, durch unmittelbare Förderung des DAFV selber ihre Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.

Der DAFV hat also viel erreicht im ersten Jahr.


*Hier wollen wir aber mal auflisten, was der DAFV konkret an Positivem für Angler oder die organisierten Angelfischer unternommen hat. *

Welche Verbesserungen erreicht wurden im ersten Jahr heftigsten Arbeitens der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten (plus die der GmbH), die für um die 600.000 Euro Personalkosten pro Jahr von der Kohle, die von den organisierten Angelfischern abgezockt wurde, unermüdlich arbeiten - für wen oder was auch immer.

*Hier also, was der DAFV konkret an Positivem im ersten Jahr für Angler oder das Angeln geschafft hat:*
1.:
...................................
2.:
...................................
3.:
...................................
4.:
...................................

etc.
etc.
etc.................................



Sollte jemand mehr einfallen, wird sich die Führung der organisierten Angelfischer im DAFV sicher freuen, wenn ihr das hier reinschreibt........


Mein Glückwunsch zum ersten Jahr Rechtskraft dem DAFV, seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem genauso kompetenten Präsidium und den Geschäftsführern und Angestellten..


Mein tief empfundenes Beileid den Anglern. 

Und den organisierten Angelfischern, die das alles bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

Diverse interviews in der f&f und r&r.

#6

Und einige feedertreffs  bzw. Tage


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

Bitte beachten ...

Ich schrieb:
Konkret Positives für Angler und das Angeln..

Nicht über für Angler und das Angeln belanglose Tätigkeiten als Nachweis für die mögliche "Notwendigkeit" dieses DAFV, wie solche Interviews........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

Ich finde zu diesem Jubiläum haben die sich eine Woche Aufenthalt in einem 4 Sterne Hotel in Berlin verdient.... Man soll das ruhig mal ordentlich feiern. Eventuell mit ein paar Kormoranen als Ehrengäste ;-)

 Ich habe jetzt auch noch einmal nachgedacht, was die für Angler (positiv) geschaffen oder entschieden haben. Leider kann ich Deine Aufzählung nicht ergänzen :-(


----------



## Sharpo (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte beachten ...
> 
> Ich schrieb:
> Konkret Positives für Angler und das Angeln..
> ...




Für einen ehemaligen VDSF Bundesverband finde ich das Ausführen von Wettangeln als Hegefischen schon einen beachtlichen Fortschritt für uns Angler.
Das sah ja mal mit Blick auf den Erlass des BMF 1991 anders aus.  

Über Wasserkraftwerke brauchen wir nicht reden, da wird kein einziges zurückgebaut oder abgerissen.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

Witzige Idee, dieser Thread.
Mir fällt dazu ein:
Man hat einer nicht angelnden Politikerin einer komplett abgehalfterten ehemaligen Bundestagspartei einen notwendigerweise zu besetzenden Alibiposten zugeschanzt, den sie weder mit Leben noch mit Inhalten zu füllen bisher in der Lage war, geschweige denn auch nur den geringsten öffentlichkeitswirksamen Eindruck erwecken konnte, überhaupt irgendein Interesse an persönlichem Engagement in dieser Sache an den Tag legen zu wollen.

Aber damit würde ich die Unfähigkeit und faktische Bedeutungslosigkeit dieses sich in seiner Überflüssigkeit immer wieder selbst bestätigenden Geldvernichtungskonstrukts ja auf die Position der Präsidentin limitieren und den ganzen Rest der Unfähigkeitsmeschpoke außen vor lassen, was weder in der Sache gerechtfertigt wäre noch auch nur ansatzweise das wahre Ausmaß der das Angeln in Deutschland allgemein gefährdenden Auswirkungen verfehlter bzw. nicht existenter Lobbyarbeit einigermaßen skizzieren könnte.

Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, nächstes Jahr einen ähnlichen Thread zu eröffnen :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

Ich habe etwas positives für uns Angler gefunden. Man hat im DAFV in diesem einen Jahr gemeinsam die Weichen für die Abschaffung des Bundesverbandes gestellt...


----------



## Deep Down (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

Immerhin eine Website online gebracht, auf der man sich aber vorzugsweise mit den Vorhaben/Erfolgen und Unternehmungen Anderer -mangels eigener Aktivitäten- schmückt.

Nun weiß man aber, wo man sich wegen nachhaltiger Untätigkeit beschweren kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

Ja und?

Die Frage war immer noch:
Etwas *konkret Positives* für Angler oder das Angeln...

Was haben Angler oder das Angeln davon, wenn ein unnützer Verband der Bewirtschafter ne Seite online stellt, auf der eh nix Vernünftiges zu lesen ist?


----------



## Deep Down (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

Alles Ironie oder Sarkasmus, Thomas!

Man kann ja noch nicht einmal wohlwollend sagen, dass sie sich redlich bemühten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Alles Ironie oder Sarkasmus, Thomas!
> 
> Man kann ja noch nicht einmal wohlwollend sagen, dass sie sich redlich bemühten!


aaaaaahja...
ich dachte schon.......
:q:q


----------



## Knispel (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte beachten ...
> 
> Ich schrieb:
> Konkret Positives für Angler und das Angeln..
> ...


 
Dafür ist der DAFV nicht mehr zuständig, dass übernimmt jetzt der DSAV und die sind erst gegründet worden, haben aber schon mehr Wettfischen auf die Beine gestellt wie der ex VDSF ( jetzt DAFV ) die letzten 20 Jahre nicht ( eigentlich müsste auch ein DASV - Trööt aufgemacht werden, da das ja mehr oder weniger eine 100 % Tochter des Ur-Verbandes ist )...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*



Knispel schrieb:


> Dafür ist der DAFV nicht mehr zuständig,


Zuständig gefühlt dafür, etwas Positives für Angler oder das Angeln zu erreichen, haben die sich glaube ich eh noch nie..

Nur dafür, den organisierten Angelfischern Kohle für Nullleistung aus der Tasche zu ziehen...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Hier also, was der DAFV konkret an Positivem im ersten Jahr für Angler oder das Angeln geschafft hat:*
> 1.:
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index....r-systems-und-sea-angling-tagten-in-amsterdam
> 2.:
> ...



Bin mal so frei.:q


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage war immer noch:
> Etwas *konkret Positives* für Angler oder das Angeln...


Frl. Dr. selbst hat die Frage in dem F&F-Interview beantwortet, _"Kontakt zu Behörden & Institutionen aufgenommen..."_.

Ich war zutiefst beeindruckt, als ich das las! |bigeyes

Unabhängig davon, dass 2 Ursprungs-Verbände ein riesiges Netzwerk an Kontakten haben _müssten_, welches einfach mit rüber genommen würde, 
war mein erster Gedanke, dass ich in meinem Job meinem Chef & Vorstand diese Antwort nach einem Jahr Tätigkeit mal hätte geben sollen 
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber das ist wohl das Problem: 
im BV gibt es Kohle quasi automatisch, niemand hat Erwartungen, niemand macht Vorgaben, niemand kontrolliert, niemand will Ergebnisse oder auch nur irgendwelche Tätigkeiten sehen, niemand zieht Konsequenzen, nicht mal bei Bullshit, Gesetzesverstössen oder Arbeit gegen den eigentlichen Sinn des Vorhandenseins wird gemeckert.

Der Job ist geil!!! 
Haben wollen!


----------



## Dunraven (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

Etwas konkret positives für Angler, es gibt keine Streitereien mehr zwischen DAV und VDSF. Von daher wird es auch keine Vorstöße mehr geben dem anderen Verband eine rein zu würgen, wie mit dem Erlass. 

Das wird jetzt alles nur noch Verbands intern passieren. 

Etwas anderes konkret positives, will man an der deutschen teilnehmen, um es evtl. in den Nationalkader zu schaffen, dann muss man dafür als VDSF Mann nicht mehr auch noch im DAV Mitglied sein. Wobei das in der Praxis nichts ändert, denn die meisten sind trotzdem noch in ihrem ex DAV Verein, weil die ex VDSF LV da nicht wirklich in die Pötte kommen mal ne Sichtung auszufischen um das Team für die deutsche zu ermitteln.

Aber grundsätzlich sind das zwei positive Änderungen, es scheitert nur an der Praxis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: 1 Jahr Rechtskraft*

@ Elbangler:
Mit gings nicht um diese Funktionärsselbstbefriedung zwecks Wasserkraft/Kormoran - nett in Kaffekränzchen oder bei Häppchen - sondern darum, was wirklich positiv für Angler oder das Angeln an sich geschehen ist.

Hatte ich doch extra geschrieben..

@ Dunraven:
Was haben Angler davon, wenn die sich nur noch intern streiten wie die Kesselflicker (davon ab kriegen wirs eh raus und berichten drüber ;-)?

Und mit den Veranstaltungen ist zudem gar nix geregelt (was meinst Du mit  an der "deutschen teilnehmen": Deutsche "Meisterschaft" im "Hege"angeln???)..
Siehe auch, gar nix geregelt, nur  wieder gemauschelt, getarnt, getäuscht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4132370#post4132370
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4134350

Ich wette übrigens, dass viele der Wettangler recht bald noch noch froh sein werden, wenn die Landesverbände nicht fusionieren, sondern die Ex-DAV-LV eigenständig erhalten bleiben (von wegen "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" und so..)..

Und zudem hast Du damit ja vollkommen recht:


> es scheitert nur an der Praxis.


Theoretisch hatte man versprochen, alles wird besser.

Praktisch raus dabei kam, wie befürchtet, dabei nur gequirlte .................

So wie kati, so ähnlich sehe ich das auch:


> im BV gibt es Kohle quasi automatisch, niemand hat Erwartungen, niemand macht Vorgaben, niemand kontrolliert, niemand will Ergebnisse oder auch nur irgendwelche Tätigkeiten sehen, niemand zieht Konsequenzen, nicht mal bei Bullshit, Gesetzesverstössen oder Arbeit gegen den eigentlichen Sinn des Vorhandenseins wird gemeckert.


----------

